# Shelves in Vivs.



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

My Corn is in his adult viv, and i was wondering whether i should put a shelve in in the corner, and if i should how, and what should it be made of.
I was thinking thick ply, with long screws form the outisde hldinig it up, with perhaps a support beam underneath.


----------



## AndyDaDude (Oct 30, 2007)

in my viv i used 18mm melamine, like the rest of the viv... fixed it using 50mm screws throught the side and back, holds it fine with no internal support and has a water bowl an log on...


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

The shelf is a leftover piece of laminate flooring, which is very rigid, and is held up with screw blocks underneath so I didn't have to drill through the viv. The cork across the front makes it look a lot thicker than it is and is a totally stolen idea from this forum :whistling2:!!!!!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for pics.
Whats, best a small corner shelf, or a row along the back, my viv is 3x1.5x1.5 foot. What measurements, and how high iup shalli put it?


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Up to you really.

How about half way up and about 6 inches wide? The screw blocks would hold either corner shelf or a row.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I was thinking right out to the front, so it would be half a square if you like, maybe a bit higher than halfway up, i tihnk ill awit to see how big he is as an adult.


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

I've used various materials including slate -









and plastic guttering -
















Graham.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

The guttering is a fantastic idea! Definately gonna look into that:notworthy:


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

yEAH..NEVER THOUGHT OF GUTTERING: victory::no1:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Guttering! of course, you could line the whole top of the viv, with tunnels! wow thanks!


----------



## Dunc (Feb 7, 2008)

..... I knew I'd kept that 6' length of spare guttering for a reason:crazy:

Cheers,
Dunc


----------

